# Help me set up/stock a 110 gallon Mbuna tank



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

I am looking to set up my first Cichlid tank and need advise on setting up and stocking a Lake Malawi Mbuna 110 gallon tank.

What I have...
110 gallon (48x18x30) tank(with black backdrop)
from previous freshwater setup
75 gallon (48x18x21) tank 
1- 48" 18w, 6500k white /445nm blue LED light fixture
2- 48" fluorescent twin tube light fixture
1- 250 watt heater
1- 270 gal/hr powerhead
1- fresh water master test kit
75 lbs nepheline syenite(grains are attracted to magnetic)
1- Eheim 2227 canister filter (for 75 gallon tank) rated for up to 92 US gal.

What I have to get...
Filter
1 Fluval Fx6 ?

Substrate
Carib Sea Eco-Complete African Cichlid or ?
Also how many lbs of sand do I need?

Rocks

After studying the cookie-cutter setup examples I like the below selection of fish.

• Labidochromis caeruleus -3
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 3 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere"- 3 
• Pseudotropheus socolofi - 3 
• Labeotropheus fulleborni - 1:2 
• Pseudotropheus saulosi - 1:2 
• Synodontis multipunctatus - 6

I will be getting juveniles from a local retailer who sells them in multiples of 6 at a lower price. I will probably start out with 2 species at first and later introduce the rest. If it matters, In which order should they be introduced to the tank? Also, can I add Pseudotropheus socolofi(Albino) or nimbochromis venustus to the mix? What other compatible tank mates I can add or substitute? Is there anything that I am missing?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is my least favorite cookie cutter because it has too many species and not enough females for each.

I would choose 4 species and stock 1m:4f for the less aggressive ones and 1m:7f for the more aggressive ones: elongatus and fuelleborni.

I would not stock both saulosi and labidochromis caeruleus because for me there is not enough contrast between the yellow labs and the orange-yellow saulosi females.

And I would not stock both saulosi and elongatus because the males are blue barred.

I've had socolofi and acei together and although they were fine, I found they also did not have enough contrast in color for me.

Maybe the saulosi, white labs, acei and fuelleborni.

When buying unsexed juveniles many of us buy 2X the # of females we want to end up with and rehome extra males as they mature and if they cause trouble. So like 14 fuelleborni.

Venustus needs a 72" tank.

Add the most timid first...(saulosi and labs and acei being about equal) and the most aggressive last.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Dorido said:


> 75 lbs nepheline syenite(grains are attracted to magnetic)


I might be concerned if all the particles are magnetic AND you have a very fine grade of sand as fish kicking up the substrate as well as aggressive water movement pointed as substrate surface could stick to the impeller magnets on the filters or power heads. Just a thought!


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

I''ve decided to go with aragonite for the substrate instead of pool filter sand.



> Maybe the saulosi, white labs, acei and fuelleborni


What other ones can I substitute for the fuelleborni?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano?


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

The tank has been cycled and is currently stocked with 20 yellow tail Acei jeuvies (will rehome extras) and 5 Salousi jeuvies. I've noticed that the Yellow tails are very shy and are often in hiding.
It's also been quite a challenge to find white lab jeuvies.
Will regal blue stuartgranti mbenji jeuvies work with this setup (yellow tail Acei, salousi, white labs)?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those are peacocks...I would not mix with mbuna. Also don't forget peacock females are silver/brown.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Dorido, my tank is 110 gallon also, but mine is longer than yours so I feel that I can stock more fish. It's the footprint that's key. I have 4 species. You can see my stocking in my signature below. What did you decide to stock besides the Acei and Saulosi?

I've kept Socolifi in the past and don't really recommend them, their color is not striking enough, I found them boring. Love the Saulosi though! Love the Mainganos too! Those fish have great color, both males and females.

I like to keep 2 heaters, and 2 filters so that I always have a backup in case one fails, just a thought. I know your Eheim is the bigger one. I have 2 of the Eheim 2217. I also have 2 powerheads at each end of the tank to keep the water moving.


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

My tank
View attachment 1
is currently stocked with juvies, 20 Yellow Tail Acei, 5 Saulosi
View attachment 2
and as of yesterday 6 Mainganos . Hopefully my LFS will have the White Labs in stock soon.


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

oops, fixed links here...


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Interesting rock work, lots of places for them to hang out, looks good


----------



## TheOortCloud7623 (Jul 28, 2017)

Tank looks compelling, good job. How many white labs were you thinking of getting Dorido?


----------



## TheOortCloud7623 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm also thinking of setting up a cichlid tank of my own. Where did you purchas your background?


----------



## Dorido (Jan 7, 2017)

TheOortCloud7623 said:


> Tank looks compelling, good job. How many white labs were you thinking of getting Dorido?


Thank you and thanks to this forum for the help and information in setting up this tank. I plan on getting 8 white lab juvies.
I hope to end up with...
1m:4f YellowTail Acei
1m:4f Saulosi
1m:4f White labs
1m:7f Maingano


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice job Dorido!


----------

